# Cloner la partie bootcamp sur son nouveau Mac



## chacha95 (19 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

je travaille sur Windows via bootcamp depuis le premier confinement. 
Je viens d'acquérir un nouveau Mac et je souhaiterai cloner le contenu complet de mon environnement de travail de la partition windows sur mon nouveau Mac. 

Auriez-vous une procédure à me communiquer, s'il vous plaît ?

Merci, par avance.


----------

